# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  are 450 ng/dl too high for HTR?

## roid_rage

Hi guys, im 33 years old, and Ive been thinking about htr... I just cheked my test levels a couple of months ago, and it came out at 450 ng/dl, years prior, at the age of 27 I had the same levels, problem is, my libido sucks, its very low, so I was thinking on getting into HTR in a couple of years from now, but then I thought, why wait?

do you guys think I am a good candidate for it?

----------


## TaiChiChuan

It really depends on the doctor that will exam you and make sure he or she reads everything to you about your blood test results so you can understand them.
Your test level should be in the 600-800ng/dl. range. My test was close to 200ng/dl. before I got the TRT treatment. Don't wait another day.

----------


## terraj

At 450 I was not working like I need to be...sex drive was dead. 450 is not low for some, but this number means nothing IMO...however finding a doctor that feels the same way might will be an effort.
But in saying the above, there are a few other medical reasons that need to be explored fisrt...

----------


## DinoTexas

I am 40 years old and test levels were at 450 when I started TRT. 200 per week of Test Cyp injected weekly has really helped both my libido and my energy levels in general. Would love to figure out how to get my doctor to let me take a bit more

----------


## TaiChiChuan

"Other medical reasons that need to be explored first...?" NOTHING TO EXPLORE! I didn't have to take a physical exam nor was I asked about my family's medical history. I only had to get my blood tested at that was that. Been on TRT since 2009 begin at 53 and maybe I'll continue until I'm in my '70's.

----------


## Jacked_Scientist

I've spoken with guys who are on TRT and they tell me the best doctors treat the symptoms, not the numbers. Some may feel fine at a level of 450 ng/dl, and others may feel terrible at the same level, it's all person dependent. Maybe look for a doc who understands the situation.

----------


## TaiChiChuan

Yeah. Go tell that to my urologist. He his actually only concerned about my testosterone levels . He doesn't ask me about my sex life, my work, my sleeping habits, etc, etc. This guy is a real asshole. My PCP could careless what my test readings are and never has. It's that damn nosy doctor looking into my blood work records. I wonder could I report him to administration? Oh well it's back to self-administration and to hell with that doctor. The TRT is government sponsored and my co-pay was $8.00 a vial. My other doctor down the street say, " You don't need testosterone at your age and your levels are fine" WTF?? lol No TRT clinics in my area except going to another city in my state. I can also sign up online for TRT, but why should I pay $500.00 or more for the program when I can pay the same amount of money at a online shop and get enough test and tablets to last 2 years??!!! I have 2 sources that I've used for 8 years and they have never let me down with their goods.

----------


## beleaguered

> I've spoken with guys who are on TRT and they tell me the best doctors treat the symptoms, not the numbers. Some may feel fine at a level of 450 ng/dl, and others may feel terrible at the same level, it's all person dependent. Maybe look for a doc who understands the situation.


This thread is very reassuring to me. My tests moved around between 380 to 430 and my doc just put me on TRT based on my symptoms, and physical state. HOWEVER, I've posted to a couple of forums and people are talking to me like I'm crazy to be doing this and it's making me second guess the decision and freak out about it.

What I don't understand, it that if someone with levels of say, 280 gets put on TRT and the T dose only got them into the low 400’s everyone would say that's not good enough, and it should be higher up into the 700-900's but because I'm naturally at the low 400's it fine?

----------


## TaiChiChuan

I received some disheartening news from the endo doctor this month. According to the numbers, my Test level is too high to go on TRT. It was at 310! And at 310, I feel like shit.
So it's off to the online shops again. Guess what? Now, I hate all ****ing doctors! I can't even can't a prescription for nail fungus that I pickup while in the Marines!!!
I'll go the natural route for the nail fungus. I'm glad that my next appointment won't be until March 7, 2016. I'm going to surprise the **** out of the endo doc, the punk-ass uro doc, and my PCP.

----------


## GenXAAS

This article suggests below 550 is at higher risk for CV disease, and recommends restoring T to 700-900:

Response To Media Reports Associating Testosterone Treatment With Greater Heart Attack Risk - Life Extension

----------


## 22-250

TaiChiChuan, you are not crazy. I'm in the 400 - 450 range and can't get a prescription. I'm sure it will help my symptoms but my doctor is one of those that very tight with his prescriptions. I'm hoping it will drop more soon so I can get a script and cruise at 750+.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Hi guys, im 33 years old, and Ive been thinking about htr... I just cheked my test levels a couple of months ago, and it came out at 450 ng/dl, years prior, at the age of 27 I had the same levels, problem is, my libido sucks, its very low, so I was thinking on getting into HTR in a couple of years from now, but then I thought, why wait?
> 
> do you guys think I am a good candidate for it?


whats your estrogen? E2?

----------


## 22-250

> I am 40 years old and test levels were at 450 when I started TRT. 200 per week of Test Cyp injected weekly has really helped both my libido and my energy levels in general. Would love to figure out how to get my doctor to let me take a bit more


I'm in the same boat. Consistently tested 400-450 and had all the symptoms but nobody would prescribe TRT. Finally found the right clinic and started last week. Now I need to figure out how to get more because I'm only prescribed 80 mg per week of Test C. Next blood test is coming up in 2.5 months. Might just get it done myself and take it to the Dr. if it doesn't show much improvement in T levels.

DinoTexas, what T levels can OP expect if he can get prescribed 200 mg per week Test C?

----------

